# FSH Level at the high side of normal. How much help will I need?



## Wantaminime

Hi, please be patient with me as I learn the rules and jargon. I've never been in a forum before. I'd like to introduce myself and ask for your insight and advice, both on my situation and on where I should post in here. I'm 35 years old and when my last birthday hit, the social pressure finally got to me and I started to worry I was waiting to long to make a baby. I started really trying a couple months ago but haven't been trying to prevent it for about 9 months. I learned today from an initial set of blood work that everything is normal, but my FSH is on the high side of normal. I have to wait 2 weeks to test my progesterone level. With my FSH being 9, my dr recommend I go straight away to an infertility specialist. I'm scared out of my mind, and immediately googled what this could mean. I'm not quite ready to try things like IVF, I'm hoping I still can conceive naturally or there's something I can take to help with this. I have a 25 day average cycle, I don't know if this will also make it more difficult or if a slightly shorter cycle has any hindrance. Can anyone here relate or have experiences they can share? Good luck and well wishes to you all. I appreciate your time and look forward to knowing you.


----------



## SonAmyMom

I can't answer most of your questions, but I also have had a 28 day cycle since having my Mirena IUD removed about 4 years ago. We have a 2 year old (conceived within about 4 months of trying) and are expecting a baby in October, conceived the first month of trying. So, in my experience (and my doctor's words) a shorter cycle doesn't make it harder to conceive at all. But realize that you will be ovulating before the 14th day (probably around day 11 or so of your cycle, if all else is normal).

Best of luck to you, I hope you can have your desire and conceive soon! :flower:


----------



## SonAmyMom

SonAmyMom said:


> I can't answer most of your questions, but I also have had a 28 day cycle since having my Mirena IUD removed about 4 years ago. We have a 2 year old (conceived within about 4 months of trying) and are expecting a baby in October, conceived the first month of trying. So, in my experience (and my doctor's words) a shorter cycle doesn't make it harder to conceive at all. But realize that you will be ovulating before the 14th day (probably around day 11 or so of your cycle, if all else is normal).
> 
> Best of luck to you, I hope you can have your desire and conceive soon! :flower:

Aack, I meant to type 25 day cycle ... can't see how to edit. I have had a 25 day cycle, not 28. :shrug:


----------



## Graceyous

I wouldn't necessarily start panicking with just one result being off. But it would be a good idea to start monitoring your cycle for both reasurrance and to be more aware of how your body works.

One idea I would really suggest is temping - you do this every morning and take note of the temp (you need special thermometer for this. If you google basal body temping or check out fertilityfriend . com that you can use to chart temps) This way you can know for sure if your ovulating monthly.

You can also use ovulation sticks (OPK) daily around mid-cycle to see if your getting the luteniziong hormone surge which would show ovulation is imminent. However OPK's cannot 100% confirm ovulation has occured - only temping can.

Also once you know your ovulation date you can see whether you are suffering from any deficiency on progesterone. If your AF arrives or if you start spotting under 12 days from ovulation then it could indicate that you aren't producing enough progesterone. My cycle was 25 days but I was ovulating on day 11 but begining spotting 8 days after, so I wasn't producing enough progesterone to keep the lining in place long enough for any possible implantation - I had this issue along with numberous others)

Also research monitoring your CM (cervial mucous) and other possible O symptoms, the more your in touch with your cycle the more obvious it can be if something isn't quiet right.

Even though its early days yet, I think it would be wise to go to fertility specialist - they will run more tests - mostly blood tests on specific dates of your cycle and this can show early on if theres any hormonal issues, they should also check your thyroid function. Going to a Fertility specialist doesn't always mean ivf.

I hope I haven't over-done it with info, but from my own journey TTC I have realised that it is so important to be fully aware of the whole procedure so that I was able to make any necessary and informed decisions. and discuss any issues confidently with medical practice.

Feel free to PM if you wish - all the best
:flower:


----------



## Wantaminime

SonAmyMom said:


> SonAmyMom said:
> 
> 
> I can't answer most of your questions, but I also have had a 28 day cycle since having my Mirena IUD removed about 4 years ago. We have a 2 year old (conceived within about 4 months of trying) and are expecting a baby in October, conceived the first month of trying. So, in my experience (and my doctor's words) a shorter cycle doesn't make it harder to conceive at all. But realize that you will be ovulating before the 14th day (probably around day 11 or so of your cycle, if all else is normal).
> 
> Best of luck to you, I hope you can have your desire and conceive soon! :flower:
> 
> Aack, I meant to type 25 day cycle ... can't see how to edit. I have had a 25 day cycle, not 28. :shrug:Click to expand...

Thank you! And you're right, it does seem from an OPK that I prob ovulate around 11-12. I was worrying that maybe a shorter cycle wasn't giving me the most mature eggs but after my dr shuffled me off to a fertility specialist without even really having a conversation, my mind has really wondered... 
Anyway, I go see the specialist on Monday, which is day 21 of my cycle, which is the day I'm meant to have the 2nd round of blood work so I'm hoping they'll think I'm there prematurely too. 
Congrats to you on both babies :) I hope the rest of your pregnancy is easy peasy.


----------



## Wantaminime

Graceyous said:


> I wouldn't necessarily start panicking with just one result being off. But it would be a good idea to start monitoring your cycle for both reasurrance and to be more aware of how your body works.
> 
> One idea I would really suggest is temping - you do this every morning and take note of the temp (you need special thermometer for this. If you google basal body temping or check out fertilityfriend . com that you can use to chart temps) This way you can know for sure if your ovulating monthly.
> 
> You can also use ovulation sticks (OPK) daily around mid-cycle to see if your getting the luteniziong hormone surge which would show ovulation is imminent. However OPK's cannot 100% confirm ovulation has occured - only temping can.
> 
> Also once you know your ovulation date you can see whether you are suffering from any deficiency on progesterone. If your AF arrives or if you start spotting under 12 days from ovulation then it could indicate that you aren't producing enough progesterone. My cycle was 25 days but I was ovulating on day 11 but begining spotting 8 days after, so I wasn't producing enough progesterone to keep the lining in place long enough for any possible implantation - I had this issue along with numberous others)
> 
> Also research monitoring your CM (cervial mucous) and other possible O symptoms, the more your in touch with your cycle the more obvious it can be if something isn't quiet right.
> 
> Even though its early days yet, I think it would be wise to go to fertility specialist - they will run more tests - mostly blood tests on specific dates of your cycle and this can show early on if theres any hormonal issues, they should also check your thyroid function. Going to a Fertility specialist doesn't always mean ivf.
> 
> I hope I haven't over-done it with info, but from my own journey TTC I have realised that it is so important to be fully aware of the whole procedure so that I was able to make any necessary and informed decisions. and discuss any issues confidently with medical practice.
> 
> Feel free to PM if you wish - all the best
> :flower:

Thank you so much! I appreciate your insight and advice and may take you up on the PM if I'm confused what the specialist says on the 14th. I'm also getting blood drawn to test (I think progesterone) that day. 
As far as taking my temp every day, I'm trying to put that off if I can but I have started using OPK's for the last 3 cycles and about 6 months ago for the 1st time in my life started getting middleschmertz. 
I don't usually spot, I did about 3 times last summer and totally freaked out because it never happened to me before. I bugged my dr so much he gave me a hystroscopy to check for anything. All clear, but that's what sent me into the OMG, what if I missed my chance for a baby. 
I've calmed down a bit and thinking maybe I jumped the gun but am looking forward to seeing the specialist to tell me to chill or get moving with something. 
I appreciate you and all the sweet girls here taking time out to share you're experiences and knowledge. I've just been on here 2 weeks but have learned so much. Best of luck to you:flower:


----------



## Graceyous

Ur welcome and best of luck to you too. 
I was told by my dr it can take up to 1 year for a healthy couple to conceive and even longer as you get older (I'm 40 :wacko:). So it's great to have opportunity to get fertiliy stuff done this early - Your dr sounds like they're very good at their job.


----------



## VJean

FSH is just one number, and I am surprised your doc said you need help with a level of 9. Have you had your AMH checked as well? You need both numbers to truly know what's going in. FSH and AMH tell you the quantity and quality of your eggs. Two years ago I had an elevated level of FSH of 12.5. I was 35. I conceived naturally our first and second month trying, but unfortunately ended in miscarriages. Our third month trying we got our DD who is now 1. When we started trying for another baby we again got pg the first month, but it also ended Ina miscarriage. I called my RE to have my levels tested again. My AMH came back in normal range, meaning I had plenty of eggs, but my higher FSH meant my eggs weren't great quality, which explained the multiple miscarriages. I got pg our 2nd month trying (waiting one AF after mc). And so far so good! 

So don't freak out yet about an FSH of 9! You may be able to get pg naturally. But I'd ask for your AMH levels as well so you know if you are dealing with quantity or quality!

The doc can also give you something to lengthen your cycle if he thinks a shorter luteal phase is preventing you from getting pg. 

Good luck!


----------



## Wantaminime

Thanks girls. I'm so appreciative of everyone's advice.


----------



## Wantaminime

Graceyous said:


> Ur welcome and best of luck to you too.
> I was told by my dr it can take up to 1 year for a healthy couple to conceive and even longer as you get older (I'm 40 :wacko:). So it's great to have opportunity to get fertiliy stuff done this early - Your dr sounds like they're very good at their job.

Thank you, I hope so :)


----------



## Wantaminime

VJean said:


> FSH is just one number, and I am surprised your doc said you need help with a level of 9. Have you had your AMH checked as well? You need both numbers to truly know what's going in. FSH and AMH tell you the quantity and quality of your eggs. Two years ago I had an elevated level of FSH of 12.5. I was 35. I conceived naturally our first and second month trying, but unfortunately ended in miscarriages. Our third month trying we got our DD who is now 1. When we started trying for another baby we again got pg the first month, but it also ended Ina miscarriage. I called my RE to have my levels tested again. My AMH came back in normal range, meaning I had plenty of eggs, but my higher FSH meant my eggs weren't great quality, which explained the multiple miscarriages. I got pg our 2nd month trying (waiting one AF after mc). And so far so good!
> 
> So don't freak out yet about an FSH of 9! You may be able to get pg naturally. But I'd ask for your AMH levels as well so you know if you are dealing with quantity or quality!
> 
> The doc can also give you something to lengthen your cycle if he thinks a shorter luteal phase is preventing you from getting pg.
> 
> Good luck!

Thank you and congrats on your little one :)
I don't know what my AMH levels are, if they were tested, they must have fallen into the normal category. I was told everything is normal, the FSH was just on the high side of normal. When I see the new dr on Monday, I'll ask about the AMH and if literal phase is too short. I appreciate your help.


----------



## Graceyous

I had my AMH tested last September had to get from fertility clinic and pay for it - it isn't something that is normally done without a FS requesting it - or requesting it yourself. But perhaps that's only in Ireland???

Anyway my results were undetectible levels and therefore I was told that my chances of conceiving were as good as nil. (My egg reserve was running on empty plus in all probability the quality wasn't so good is what I was told) Needless to say I was so very upset and we decided to stop trying and not go for IVF either. Then I got my BFP in January!
All my other results - taken earlier in year fell well between the normal ranges, so I think it's very important to get all possible test so you have the full picture and also in some cases the FS don't have all the explainations or final answers.


----------



## Wantaminime

That's awesome to hear, that'll show em ;)! I'm really happy for you, funny how things work out. 
I went to the FS today and they don't seem to be concerned at all about my FSH being 9, they said it changes every month and including going lower so not to worry. I had my day 21 Progesterone tested and it came back to be a good number of 23.65. I feel so much better, I'm glad I went. I'm a little concerned about all the future tests they have planned for me ( the x-Ray dye thing, post-coital exam, more blood work and I don't remember what else) but mostly excited. Really excited, no longer with this burning fear it won't happen for me.


----------



## Graceyous

Take the tests as they come - but most of all try to relax and 'enjoy' (as much as you can anyway!) all the BD that's ahead of you! I'm looking forward to hearing about your BFP in the future.

:flower:


----------

